# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Solar energy for robots, computers and technics >  Caia, robot that brings natural illumination inside your home, Solenica, Rome, Italy

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Solenica

"Caia: A Robot That Fills Your Home With Sunshine" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

The natural illumination results with Lucy

Published on Jan 17, 2015




> This is the Lucy illumination effect, in an hidden room. Solenica natural illumination for your Home.

----------


## Airicist

Intro to Lucy

Published on Mar 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Hi I'm Lucy!

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> Video spot about prototype "LUCY", natural illumination for your Home.

----------


## Airicist

Hi I'm Lucy!

Published on Jun 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Lucy Introduction

Published on Aug 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Lucy's effect 360 camera

Published on Aug 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Demo of how Lucy works (no filter)

Published on Sep 12, 2016




> Completely unedited demonstration of how Lucy from Solenica works. Watch and see!

----------


## Airicist

Caia 2.0

Published on Jun 14, 2017




> Caia the natural lighting robot in action.

----------


## Airicist

Caia on Indiegogo

Published on Jul 18, 2017




> The latest from Solenica headquarters.

----------


## Airicist

unboxing of Caia

Published on Apr 24, 2019

----------

